# Which Opera Are You Listening To?



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

Posting on existing thread and got a message saying 'old thread, you may not get a response, consider starting new thread'.

So I'm doing so......

Just finished listening to Philomena - James Dillon's opera for 3 voices, chamber orchestra (18 players) and live electronics. Fabulous. Utterly absorbing and thoroughly recommended.

Now......

Pascal Dusapin (b. 1955) - Roméo et Julliette (1988)

78 minutes

French libretto with some English interpolations

IMO, Dusapin's phenomenal talent is realised in his operas, not his string quartets (which I'm partial to) nor his orchestral works.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

HenryPenfold said:


> Posting on existing thread and got a message saying 'old thread, you may not get a response, consider starting new thread'.
> 
> So I'm doing so......
> 
> ...


There's also this thread in the "Opera on CD" sub forum.

What opera are you currently listening to / watching...


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Use the Opera on DVD,, Blu Ray and cd sub thread under opera that we've been using, so we're not splitting up our posts in two places
Click on Opera, then Opera on DVD, Blu Ray and CD. You will see
the What opera are you listening to" thread we have always been using. Lets keep our listening together


----------

